Ask HN: How can I find the top Show HN submissions of all time? - rayalez
======
rayalez
Figured it out =)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Show%20HN&sort=byPopularity&da...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Show%20HN&sort=byPopularity&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
gus_massa
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Show%20HN&sort=byPopularity&pr...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Show%20HN&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

You may also add
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863)

